# Doepfer lmk2+ tp/40gh



## JBZeon (Feb 7, 2012)

Any users with the new LMK2+ with new TP/40GH keybed from doepfer?. New LMK4+ also has the new TP/40GH keybed but i don't need the extra midi controls. I've heard very good reviews but also negative about black keys, all review from 2006-08-09 so dont know if these issues are fixed with this new keybed.

Experiences with this keyboard?, it's really a huge problem the black keys velocity issue in previus LMKs?.


----------



## adg21 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes the TP/40GH is used in a few keyboards so you have some choice.
I've been looking for a new keyboard and have done some research into it
GH basically stands for 'graded hammer' they also come in
(TP40GH, Four Zones Graded Hammer Action) 
(TP40H, Hard Touch Feeling 95gr)
(TP40M, Medium Touch Feeling 85gr)
(TP40L, Light Touch Feeling 75gr)
(TP40 WOOD, real Wooden keys)

Here are some keyboards that use the TP/40 keybed.

Studiologic SL990 Pro (TP/40GH)
Studiologic SL990 XP (TP/40GH)
Studiologic VMK 188 (TP/40GH)
Studiologic Numa Nero (TP/40GH wood) [there is also the Numa (TP400) and Numa Nano (TP/100LR)]
Doepfer PK88, LMK 2+, and LMK4+ (all TP/40GH) [pre 2011 versions used the TP10/MDR]
Nord Stage 88 (TP40/M - Medium)
Kurzweil PC3X (TP40L - Light)
and probably many more...

So if you can try one of those, you'll have a good idea as to whether you would like the new Doepfers. I very much doubt the new PK88, LMK2+ or LMK4+ (with TP/40GH keybeds) have that black key velocity problem anymore as they have new keybeds and those reports are now quite old anyway.

Also here is some info from a pianoteq forum thread about the difference between the different Numa keybeds.

"The TP40 and TP40 WOOD are very different
The TP400 and TP40WOOD are the two keybeds used in the NUMA and NUMA Nero respectively
The TP400 and TP40WOOD have the extended throw to mimic more accurately that of an acoustic grand piano
The TP40 does not have this increased throw design

"TP/40: Professional Digital Piano. The new design of the hammer and the return spring application creates the right combination for the press of the keys as on the real Acoustic Piano. 76 & 88 keys, Dynamic rubber contacts, Monophonic Aftertouch available."

You can even buy your own Fatar assembly kit
http://www.doepfer.de/Prices_Keybeds.pdf


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 8, 2012)

I am getting ready to spring for the LMK4+ but I really wish someone stocked them.
For 2 large I want to see how well it triggers sounds from a PC/Mac and other hardware/software..
Built in case is typical German ingenuity.
Years ago, I mean like back in the early 90's the Wersi Piano looked like a Doepfer and sounded fantastic for back then...

Please if you guys find one and play it share the experience. I am not flying the Europe just to test one out at Messe.... >8o


----------



## adg21 (Feb 8, 2012)

It probably goes without saying that each keybed will 'resonate' differently in each keyboard case regardless of whether they use the same keybed.

It's so ridiculous that, except the maudio stuff, it's nearly impossible to try any of these controllers before buying.


----------



## JBZeon (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for keybed info and URLs adg21, very helpful, i could try one of these keyboards.

Exactly, the problem with doepfer keyboards is there are not in stock to go and test it "live".


----------



## tabulius (Feb 10, 2012)

I have it with the new keys and I like it. However keyboard touch is so personal thing, that I don't does this post help you


----------



## JBZeon (Feb 10, 2012)

True, the keyboard touch is very personal, but have you noticed if the problem of the black keys is solved or is still present?.


----------



## tabulius (Feb 12, 2012)

No issues.


----------



## Vanx (Oct 28, 2018)

tabulius said:


> No issues.


Sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but I have to confirm that my Doepfer PK88 bought in late 2014 still has the “black keys” problem, they are louder than the white keys. Other testimonials? I was thinking of selling it because this issue, unfortunately it hasn’t the lmk2 or 4 controls, those two have a black key volume reduction setting.. guess why. It is unacceptable that I have to program in my DAW a workaround for this, it is still a 800€ silent keyboard.


----------



## samphony (Oct 28, 2018)

Vanx said:


> Sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but I have to confirm that my Doepfer PK88 bought in late 2014 still has the “black keys” problem, they are louder than the white keys. Other testimonials? I was thinking of selling it because this issue, unfortunately it hasn’t the lmk2 or 4 controls, those two have a black key volume reduction setting.. guess why. It is unacceptable that I have to program in my DAW a workaround for this, it is still a 800€ silent keyboard.



Maybe you should clean it? I had some problems with several keys recently. I was able to resolve the problem by cleaning the rubber pads.


----------



## Vanx (Oct 29, 2018)

samphony said:


> Maybe you should clean it? I had some problems with several keys recently. I was able to resolve the problem by cleaning the rubber pads.


I remember I always had this problem, but at first I thought that was my playing not used to this type of master keyboard. After searching on the web and this forum I’ve found many other users experiencing the same! 

I wrote to Doepfer but they do not acknowledge this problem, unfortunately I didn’t buy the lmk2 that has a dedicated velocity setting! 

All the black keys are like that. So is this normal for a Doepfer and the tp/gh40 keybed and should I live with the “feature”, or not?

I was also looking for master keyboard alternatives but it is not easy to find something without bugs under 1k it seems!


----------



## muk (Oct 29, 2018)

Vanx said:


> All the black keys are like that. So is this normal for a Doepfer and the tp/gh40 keybed and should I live with the “feature”, or not?



Sorry for your issues. The question is: can you live with it? And what are your alternatives? I never understood the appeal of the Doepfer keyboards. They use a commonplace keybed, put it in a sturdy case and overprice it heavily. You can buy the exact same keybed at half the price. They are probably only so popular because Hans Zimmer uses one. Anyway, if you are looking for an alternative, check out the Casio Privias. The BX 160 for example. Much much better keybed than anything from Fatar in my opinion, and way cheaper than a Doepfer too.


----------



## samphony (Oct 29, 2018)

muk said:


> I never understood the appeal of the Doepfer keyboards. They use a commonplace keybed, put it in a sturdy case and overprice it heavily.



The simple answer is: the Doepfer is made to be build into desks because of its modular nature! You can get replacement parts and it is easy to maintain etc.

I paid 600€ for my lmk4+ and didn’t found that overpriced at all.


----------



## muk (Oct 29, 2018)

samphony said:


> the Doepfer is made to be build into desks because of its modular nature!



Ah yes, that's a distinct advantage. And you found a good deal on the LMK4+, the list price being almost 1500€. That _is_ way overpriced in my opinion. You can get a decent digital piano at that price with a way better keybed. But then again, these an not be built into a desk easily.


----------



## Vanx (Oct 29, 2018)

muk said:


> Sorry for your issues. The question is: can you live with it? And what are your alternatives? I never understood the appeal of the Doepfer keyboards. They use a commonplace keybed, put it in a sturdy case and overprice it heavily. You can buy the exact same keybed at half the price. They are probably only so popular because Hans Zimmer uses one. Anyway, if you are looking for an alternative, check out the Casio Privias. The BX 160 for example. Much much better keybed than anything from Fatar in my opinion, and way cheaper than a Doepfer too.


I think you're right, I payed 730€ for it and I don't feel that this issue is acceptable.
Never considered the digital pianos to be used as a master keyboard, but maybe you opened my eyes, I don't need to build my desk around the doepfer keybed, and it is not suited for giging in my opinion, it weights a lot! So the ideal would be finding a digital piano with nice keybed (better than the fatar), I've read that the PX160 one gets loose and noisy, and that it Is hard on wrists when playing for a long time/harder


----------



## muk (Oct 29, 2018)

Glad if I could help. If you are looking for a piano-like feel, digital pianos are usually much closer to that than masterkeyboards. It's a subjective thing though. Makes it important to check various models in the store. I bet you can find other reasonably priced dps than just the Casios there.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Oct 29, 2018)

As I said before, it is very easy to disassembly a Yamaha digital piano to mount it inside the desk. I think it ends a couple more centimeters taller than a fatar keybed.


----------



## Vanx (Oct 29, 2018)

Perfect guys, yes I'm also looking forward to try Yamaha P125, Kawai ES110 and Roland FP30.
Time to ditch this doepfer and the GH40, I'll never buy again.


----------

